# MiG-29 Farnbrough(?) Ejection



## MichaelHenley (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone have a movie of the first ever MiG-29 Display at farnbrough- how the pilot ejected just before it crashed? if you can post it up that would be much appreciated.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2006)

Not sure which one it is...
Is it this one


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm not sure. from what it seems it might be, but i dunno.


----------



## R988 (Jul 7, 2006)

just do searches on youtube and google video, it will likely be on there


----------

